# قاموس اون لين (بحرى وميكانيكى وشامل ايضا معظم فروع الهندسه ).



## Eng-Maher (12 مارس 2008)

قاموس اون لين (بحرى وميكانيكى وشامل ايضا معظم فروع الهندسه ).

من الانجليزيه الى الانجليزيه مع الصوت وايضا رسومات توضحيه 

على الرابط هذا



http://www.thefreedictionary.com/engine

وشكرا​


----------



## Eng-Maher (12 مارس 2008)

الترجمه الكليه عبر موقع جوجل

http://www.google.com/translate?hl=...|ar&u=http://www.thefreedictionary.com/engine


----------



## gadoo20042004 (12 مارس 2008)

جارى التجارب و مشكورررررررررررررررررررجدااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng-Maher (12 مارس 2008)

نورت اخى جادو


----------



## arabi2222 (24 مارس 2015)

sprint skid


----------



## ali abualaes (18 مايو 2015)

احسنت بارك الله بيك


----------

